# Mushrooms



## Dove (Jul 22, 2004)

COOK'S CORNER: 
Marinated Mushrooms - Appetizer 
If you love mushrooms, then this simple dish will quickly become a favorite in your recipe collection.  Serves 4 

2 cups fresh whole mushrooms 
1 cup water 
½ cup Kraft Fat Free Italian Dressing 

In a medium saucepan, combine mushrooms and water.  Bring mixture to a boil.  Drain.  Place mushrooms in a small bowl.  Pour dressing over hot mushrooms.  Stir gently to coat.  Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours.  Gently stir again just before serving. 

Diabetic:  1 free food.  20 Calories, 0 gm fat, 1 gram protein, 4 grams carbohydrate, 281 mg sodium 1 gram fiber.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 22, 2004)

I love mushrooms any way, shape, or form.  Thanks, this sounds great!!!

 Barbara


----------



## iceman (Sep 15, 2004)

Mushrooms are great...the bigger the better!

But the strange is that years ago we knew someone who harvested them...so much that she literally became allergic to them

What a shame...but not heard of this since?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 16, 2004)

I love mushrooms too! 

I can understand someone becomming allergic to them over time. My brother did, but it was from eating them & not harvesting them. We used to have mushrooms with just about every meal & one night my brother ate so many that his face started swelling up. My parents rushed him to the hospital & I have no idea what they gave him, but the swelling was almost gone the next morning. He can still eat mushrooms, but just in small ammounts.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 16, 2004)

Mushroom reactions are not all that uncommon.  Do a bit of study and you will find that all mushrooms contain toxins.  It's just that some species contain more toxins than others.  It's how the mushroom protects itself from overgrazing and extinction.  Actuall, this is true of every plant on the planet.  In the mushroom group, the best example I can think of is the morell.  The true morells have a cone-shaped cap that connects to the stem.  The false morells, such as the beefsteak mushroom has a cap that seperates from the stalk.  Many people eat members of the false morell family with no problems.  Others can't eat them at all.  And there are still others that can't eat any member of the morell family.

Most people can eat buttom mushrooms, common field mushrooms, puff balls, and the fungi sold in stores.  However, there are people who are sensitive to even the most safe mushrooms.

And as for allergic reactions, we can become alergic to just about anything if our bodies are overexposed to it.  Alergies are merely an over-reaction by the bodies natural defense systems to an irritating substance.  These reactions can be mild (rash, or hyves) to severe (sufficient swelling to suffocate a person).  

I personally love mushrooms, and every so often will grill a large portabella along with some beef fat (the fat is given to the dog, but the smoke it creates flavors the mushroom ).

As with all foods, eat a wide variety, all in moderation.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2004)

Rainee has posted a delicious-sounding recipe for crab-stuffed mushrooms under the Appetizers section.  check it out.


----------

